# Housewifes of New York City



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have any of you seen the new show about the housewives of New York City?
I'm just amazed at how petty these people are,and I wondered if this was just for tv or if there really is all these selfish,self centered people in New York? We have a few snobs----but here,I think they would be ran out of town!:bolt:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahah.. I heard about that show... funny..
Every city has those types.. lol.. New York just has more! (West and East coast to..)

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, have you seen The Real Housewives of Orange County? I think they're just as bad as that. I feel like they just go around getting the worst possible examples of people for reality shows. I don't really think they're really what I would consider the "norm." It makes the show more interesting if they are extreme, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have only seen the OC ladies! I am going to have to look for the NYC ones!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Many of my friends and my brother have lived in NYC at one time or another, and no, they are NOT all like that ( right, Carolina?:biggrin1 Like Carolina said, they seem to have to pick the most extreme for good TV. I read in an article most of them where in the entertainment field before, so they play it up.
Look, it worked, in a way, as we are talking about it. Although I saw the first show and will *not* watch it again.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diana, I should hope I'm not like that!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I've seen it and I agree....they have the ability to breathe all the air in a room....KWIM?? But I still love to watch how the "other side" lives! Anyone ever watched "Keeping Up With the Kardashians"?? Now there's some craziness for you!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Never, Carolina!!! There are many great people in NYC!!:biggrin1:
Hey, if my GPS tries to take me through NYC to get to NJ again, shall I swing by and pick you and Kubrick up on our way to Laurie's for the playdate?:biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just got done watchin NYC....well the last five minutes and did not care for it...though I did watch the OC.......pretty outrageous if you ask me!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diana, I was going to take the train, but if you can pick me up, that would work as well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought it was unrealstic till I moved to LA and heard all the breast enlargement and tummy tuck ads on the radio!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, you need to go to Brazil! My 56 year old aunt just got breast implants along with her daughter, who is my age. They did it as a mother-daughter thing! Over there, probably 95% of the women you meet have had some kind of plastic surgery. It's actually much cheaper than it is here and much better too (plastic surgeons in Brazil are some of the best in the world).

I joke with Spencer that I will go out and get breast implants before the wedding. He says "What for? You're perfect." That's why I love him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- you know i would have guessed that. I read an article on the beauty pagents and the crazy women in columbia and brazil! A few girls i work with have things done every tax return- I have learned a lot here to say the least!

How sweet of spencer, check his fingers not being crossed though!
Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those housewives on the show are nothing like anyone I've ever met in New York in all my life, but then again, I'm not in their league. Not that I'd want to be. The basic difference, IMO, between them and the Orange County wives is their butchering of the english language. nobody I know speaks that way either. Eeks!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, trust me, I've checked. He really is that deluded. :laugh:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hahahahah funny thread! :biggrin1:

Growing up, I was definitely a small town farm girl who had never had contact with "rich folks" or "city people" or anything like that. I had no idea people could live that way! My closest encounter was watching the show "Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous" LOL. Then, randomly, I met DH when he was a young trader on Wall Street. At different events for his job, I have met a few women worth millions to hundreds of millions via their husbands, and I have to say, they were generally really nice people, with only a few bad apples thrown in. But you would see a few mean people in any setting! I agree with everyone else, I think they found the snobbiest women they could. A few of the wives definitely have that attitude of entitlement, but I have to say from my limited interactions, most are very kind even though I am sure they can tell I am not some "blueblood" . Well at least they were nice to my face hahaha! I feel badly because the show seems to suggest that women with money have no class, but the ones I have met have all been involved in charity work, and really seem to be motivated, happy people. But those kind of people don't make for good television, the mean ones do LOL.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I loved to watch Housewives OC, but the NYC wives make me sick. They are very boring and I find nothing nice about them at all.
I agree with Geri also. The only people I know who talk like that are my cousins from Brooklyn.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny, I thought they were disgusting, shallow people. Now ask me if I'll continue to watch. You bet!ound: I think there's a fascination with the outrageous.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, man! :frusty:

Next there'll be a Post saying that everybody in New Jersey says "Fugedduhbowttit",and has big hair, and spends summers "down the shore", and spends weekends at the Bada Bing, and lives off an EXIT...

Yipes! :brick:

Not true, not true... ound:ound:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Moko said:


> Oh, man! :frusty:
> 
> Next there'll be a Post saying that everybody in New Jersey says "Fugedduhbowttit",and has big hair, and spends summers "down the shore", and spends weekends at the Bada Bing, and lives off an EXIT...
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!! Hehehehe DH and I were just talking about that! My husband's family emigrated here from southern Italy and moved to south Jersey, just outside Atlantic City. I can't tell you how many people come up to him or his cousins and say "How YOU doin' " and things like that. Tony thinks it's hilarious but his aunts get offended because they grew up in Italy and they hate how people always assume they are mobsters when they are very respectable, hard working Americans :biggrin1:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Kristen--

Same thing in Northern New Jersey...we live 15 minutes from the Bada-Bing, 15 minutes from "The Soprano House" and 15 minutes from "Little Italy" in Garfield!

We're not even CLOSE to being Italian, but we get the same thing as soon as people hear we're from NJ!

SO FUNNY! ound:ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you need to go back a few photo challenge- I think August? exploring your town with your Hav- Molly needs a photo taken at the Bada Bing... Molly and Maureen next to the pole <BG> Sorry- I couldn't make myself resist!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I did watch the wives of OC. They were kinda like a train wreck--to me,it was like-you kept looking even though you shouldn't! Those fake women with all their tummy tucks,boob jobs etc. just make me sick,but I know that is how it is in California. I think if God wanted you to have big boobs he'd of gave them to you!I had to laugh at the nasty ole' woman on OC that was sleeping with a 29 year old.....uke: and everyone else she could get her claws into.....here that's called a prostitute!!!!ound:She just wasn't smart enough to charge!

The New York women though,have a different attitude about them. I was surprised at how stupid they looked on tv (not that the others were brainy)but it was more of a social scale. That one in an apartment with the dark hair and HUGE jawline looks like she had a hav. Did you see that? I kept watching for the dog!!! It was hard to tell. 

I'm just amazed......I think if I were rich,I would have more fun helping people and doing things then to worry about where I was on the social circles and who's party I didn't get invited to.Who the hell would care? Your rich!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think you need to go back a few photo challenge- I think August? exploring your town with your Hav- Molly needs a photo taken at the Bada Bing... Molly and Maureen next to the pole <BG> Sorry- I couldn't make myself resist!


Ahhh...a new "Mommy and Me" opportunity... :biggrin1:

Pole Dancing lessons for moms and Havs... :whoo:

WAIT! THAT'S a REALLY bad visual for me... :suspicious:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

When I meet people here in the US or overseas and they find out I'm from Texas they always ask if we have horses and when they find out I live in Dallas if they are old enough to remember they ask about JR and Southfork! People also think we all have BIG HAIR and dress like transvestites! Pleeezzz! Once we were in Israel and we had a lady with us that really did look like Suellen! She was bombarded by the locals and they would follow us everywhere calling "Suellen, Suellen"! She was embarrassed but I thought it was funny. I guess no matter where we live people want to sterotype us! I wonder if there is a state to live in where that wouldn't happen???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Vicki, I seriously doubt it! Stereotyping is just humanity's way of separating itself from others and creating a sense of group (Us VS Them). It's a way to feel safe. I'm very very careful about stereotyping as I think it's not something I want to have or to teach my kids, when I have them. It's hard, though, because it really is something that you grow up with from a small age and breaking the cycle can be difficult. I just try my hardest not to let stereotypical comments find their way out of my mouth.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I used to live in New York and I also lived in New Jersey .. Neither my husband or I had time to engage in that type of behaviour we were too busy working and trying to pay the rent ..
I watched the NYC show as I was interested to see if any of these women had any redeeming qualities such as involvement in charities or volunteer work . I certainly did not see any - it is all about me me me .. My clothes my hair my house my car A Bentley and a Maserati not too mention my private tennis instructor showing his 6 pack !!Lol 
I was impressed with the daughter of one of the woman she seemed to have her head on straight and the right values and it was amazing that we definetly had role reversal as she was telling her mother what to wear .. Like the typical teenager Mom did not listen and she went out dressed like a tramp !!
I do not know if you saw the episode where the family that adopted the puppy and they showed you the look on the housekeepers face .. She knew who ultimately was going to be taking care of it .. As soon as the little guy widdled on the floor the son yelled so someone would come and clean it up .. Talk about entitlement !!
The rules in our house were your dog - your job to clean up their stuff !!
It is all about reality T/V these days . I guess will stick with Designed to Sell !


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maureen- The lessons will not need photos but rather video!


----------

